# popping noise



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have gc coilovers and camber plates I get a popping noise in my front when I make slow turns it used to be just real sharp turns now a little more frequent It dosnt happen when a make a high speed turn anything over 25 would this be a cv joint going out coil bind or maybe the camber plates any help would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

this sunds like the cv joints are going out on you. The same thing happened to my '88 sentra, check your cv boots, if they're torn then it's definitely the cv joints making the sound, but my car is doing it again now because the cv joints weren't fixed right the first time and the boots haven't even ripped yet.They must have filled the damn things with sand instead of grease! lol


----------

